# Candles and Incense?



## RatDadd (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi I was wondering if we are able to use our Scentsy candle warmer in the same room as our rats and our incense? Thanks.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

No. They have very delicate respiratory systems. Candles and incense are some of the things rat owners sacrifice :/


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

I use candles in my living room and keep my rats in my bedroom...rats stay healthy landlords stay happy


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

To be honest, my wife once let one of those heated wxs scented things drip into one of my aquariums, whatever was in the 'wax' not only killed all the fish, but most of the plants too. It was some Chinese made wax that was heated from a candle underneath. After seeing just how toxic it was to fish and plants, (only a few drops killed off a 20 gal aquarium) I can't see much of an excuse for breathing it's vapors in. The thing was a gift and it was most likely from a dollar store.

I suppose if you were to purchase some locally made high quality natural fragrant candles or high quality incense it might be OK. I haven't found rats in general to be hot house flowers, they are really pretty robust in my opinion, but that's no excuse to poison them either. And yes, they very well might get sick before humans do when exposed to toxic products like cheap fragrances made in countries where life has less value than the profit derived from making candles out of industrial waste.

So the short answer, because just about everything we buy is imported, is don't use fragrant candles or oils or incense, but if you really find the need, check out a local candle or incense maker and spend a few bucks more on something made from natural products. 

It really is amazing how many things we bring into our homes that aren't tested for safety, normally one would think that the manufacturer would be more concerned... but if you also think about the millions of gallons of toxic waste produced every year that burns, candles make a great place to dispose of the waste and make a profit at the same time. Having worked with too many toxic chemicals in my lifetime, I can say that many are odorless and some actually smell good while they are either making you sick or killing you. 

Lastly, you can always buy natural bee's wax, add natural fragrances and cook up a few candles for yourself. You can't go too far wrong with that.

Best luck.


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

I use incense (nag champa) in rooms there are no animals-in my case the bathroom. The rats are in my bedroom. There is a door and curtain between the bathroom and living room. The smell goes to the living room lightly, I doubt the rats get much-though they have better noses than I so I'll assume they can smell it a little.

I only use candles if the electricity goes out.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I light candles, but they are not scented or they are ones with a super mild scent. I only do this on occasion (maybe once every two months), and afterwards I always run the fan. I light incense too, but in another room away from my ratties. =P


----------



## Trenix (Aug 30, 2013)

Don't do it, I heard it's even worse when you use cheap candles. Me and my fiance got some candles for our room to warm it up naturally for the winter season and also reduce some stress. After having them on for hours, I started to get a massive headache. If these candles are toxic to us, they're definitely just as toxic to rats. I'm returning our candle set today, sad how companies will to whatever it takes to save some extra money, even if it means jeopardizing our health. And yes, I was using uncented candles.


----------



## erinsweeney (Nov 13, 2014)

I stopped using incense when I got ratties (and I was a major addict). I have one of those burners with the candle below the bowl, but instead of that nasty wax, I put water in the bowl with a few drops of essential oil. It creates a pleasant but natural smell, and I keep it well away from the rats.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

You can make your own candles that will be much safer. I still would burn them in a different room from the rats to be safe though. But if you buy some pure essential oils and plain beeswax or soy wax, those are the only 2 ingredients you need, so you know exactly what's going into it. It's kind of fun to make too!


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

Finnebon said:


> You can make your own candles that will be much safer. I still would burn them in a different room from the rats to be safe though. But if you buy some pure essential oils and plain beeswax or soy wax, those are the only 2 ingredients you need, so you know exactly what's going into it. It's kind of fun to make too!


This is what I was going to suggest, although you can find organic natural candles with nothing to fragrance them at all, or else just essential oils.

And, ditto on not in the same area as the rats, but these type candles do not bother me at all--in fact, I find them calming or invigorating, depending on the essential oil in use--and I simply cannot tolerate the toxicity of any synthetic scent--instant migraine for me, plus usually an asthma attack as well.

Natural candles don't bother me a bit.


----------



## jlhummel (Oct 23, 2014)

Okay so umm I'm totally not trying to be a jerk here but for the sake of clarity I wanted to point something out. I totally agree that the use of scents etc. are not good for your rats and will cause all sorts of respiratory problems. However, the use of "toxic" in this thread has me scratching my head. Just because someone gets a headache or it's disruptive to the ecology of an aquarium doesn't mean it's poisonous. If I were to put a baby carrot into a fishtank and leave it there it might be disruptive to the ecology of the tank and kill the fish and plants. Likewise if eating carrots gives you a headache or you are one of those unlucky people who are allergic to them it doesn't mean it's poisonous. It just means it bothers or isn't good for you. Poisonous usually means deadly to everything.

I'm a newbie for the most part so I just want to be clear for the asker of this question and for my own sake as well.


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

jlhummel said:


> Okay so umm I'm totally not trying to be a jerk here but for the sake of clarity I wanted to point something out. I totally agree that the use of scents etc. are not good for your rats and will cause all sorts of respiratory problems. However, the use of "toxic" in this thread has me scratching my head. Just because someone gets a headache or it's disruptive to the ecology of an aquarium doesn't mean it's poisonous. If I were to put a baby carrot into a fishtank and leave it there it might be disruptive to the ecology of the tank and kill the fish and plants. Likewise if eating carrots gives you a headache or you are one of those unlucky people who are allergic to them it doesn't mean it's poisonous. It just means it bothers or isn't good for you. Poisonous usually means deadly to everything.
> 
> I'm a newbie for the most part so I just want to be clear for the asker of this question and for my own sake as well.


While I can respect your desire for being impeccable with language, if synthetic chemicals cause physical harm, then by definition are they not toxic? Just because some organisms are more or less sensitive to the effects, does not mean these chemicals are benign.

There's emerging science about a great many of the chemicals commonly found in household products, and the term 'toxic" is actually applicable.

As far as defining at what dose, at what statistically significant level, at what stage of decay (your carrot example) a substance is harmful to an individual or ecosystem, etc...well, that whole discussion is likely beyond the scope of this thread, no?


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

By toxic, I meant toxic... A few drops of this stupid scented candle dripped into a 20 gallon fish tank and both the fish and the plants died in rather rapid succession... When formulating cheap candles there are many toxic chemical byproducts that will burn very nicely. Not only are they cheap, but other companies will pay you to take them away... In some parts of the world life is cheaper than the profits that can be made by recycling toxic waste...

Now, I don't recall getting personally sick from the candles before I threw them out, I have a big drafty house and it was a single small candle, but after seeing what it did to the fish and the plants, I trashed the thing just the same...

There are very likely much better locally made products that contain natural waxes and scents that would not only smell better but also not risk your health or your rats health.

To be very clear, I live next to a chemical tank farm, for better or worse I've been handling toxic chemicals and even explosives since I was a teenager; I don't spook easily and I don't pamper my rats. They're actually pretty tough little critters... but I know what toxic waste looks like and no fresh scent is going to cover it up or convince me to poison my family by degrees. This candle wasn't a matter of "might" be unhealthy in massive doses, it was lethal in a minute concentration, keep in mind the actual "wax" didn't dissolve in the water. If you can't find locally and responsibly made candles at least try and find some made in a country where a manufacturer would be held accountable for what they put in them. People are less likely to sell you toxic waste if they can be sued, fined or imprisoned because of it. I might add it's rather easy and inexpensive to make your own candles... you don't need to put your family and pets at risk to save a few cents... or give up pleasant fragrances forever.


----------



## jlhummel (Oct 23, 2014)

Ratpax said:


> While I can respect your desire for being impeccable with language, if synthetic chemicals cause physical harm, then by definition are they not toxic? Just because some organisms are more or less sensitive to the effects, does not mean these chemicals are benign.
> 
> There's emerging science about a great many of the chemicals commonly found in household products, and the term 'toxic" is actually applicable.
> 
> As far as defining at what dose, at what statistically significant level, at what stage of decay (your carrot example) a substance is harmful to an individual or ecosystem, etc...well, that whole discussion is likely beyond the scope of this thread, no?


I don't know. I'm just saying that many people find Flax to be very useful to their daily lives and it's totally natural and whole and can be good for your rats right? I'm allergic to it and it can kill me with the tiniest of drops in my food. However I wouldn't call it toxic in a general sense.

The use of that word in this thread seemed like it was leaning toward sensationalism rather than information is all.

I'll go away now. Sorry.


----------



## Alice (Nov 2, 2013)

Trenix said:


> Don't do it, I heard it's even worse when you use cheap candles. Me and my fiance got some candles for our room to warm it up naturally for the winter season and also reduce some stress. After having them on for hours, I started to get a massive headache. If these candles are toxic to us, they're definitely just as toxic to rats. I'm returning our candle set today, sad how companies will to whatever it takes to save some extra money, even if it means jeopardizing our health. And yes, I was using uncented candles.


I'm going to guess you were using quite a few candles! 

Scented or unscented, a large amount of candles in an area that is not well ventilated (such as a closed down house for the winter), is not a good idea. Most candles release a detectable amount of cadmium, lead, toluene, and benzene. These can cause a whole bunch of symptoms: asthma-like, respiratory, etc. Beeswax and soy wax doesn't release these chemicals, but you have to make sure the wick is all natural as well. I'm usually surprised when some people forget to buy natural wicks when making natural candles.

The reason you got a headache was because the CO2 levels were rising due to the fire. You are probably, like me, very sensitive to the changes in these levels. 

Anywho, just my thoughts.


----------



## ratswithfoxandbear (Feb 12, 2014)

There are pet-safe candles that are good for all pets except birds. You can look into those. They're free of lots of crap.
I have them and still won't use them in the same room as the cage. However, I use them in the living room of my apartment. (Rats stay in bedroom.)


----------

